# Help please im getting a kitten...Tomorrow!



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I was planning on getting a cat or kitten in a couple of weeks but a friend of my sons had a litter of kittens and has kindly offered us one of them. We went to see him and he is totally gorgeous and he is 9 weeks old. We can go and get him tomorrow. Ive got him food and stuff, but need some advice on how to introduce him to Tipsy my 14 month old Kittie, Tipsy is usually very friendly boy but I dont know how things will go with this new little guy..Many thanks for any help. I feel so excited about him but at same time very scared something will go wrong..Kyria x


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd be tempted to ask if I could leave the kitten with mum for another week, they learn so much about being a cat from their mums in the first weeks. Still, I can totally relate to the excitement of bringing the little fluffball home  

You'd be best following the standard advice for introducing new cat to resident cat. Keep them separate for a few days, certainly until kitten is confident around you before attempting introductions. Kitten goes into safe room with bed, food, water, litter, and some toys. One room will be quite enough for him to get used to at first as he'll be missing his mum and littermates (if he had any). 

When you begin introductions, bring kitten out in his carrier and let them see and smell each other through the grill. If it seems to go well, you can try a supervised introduction out of the carrier. You'll get a fair idea from seeing how Tipsy reacts to the little one as to when they're safe to be left alone. You'll also get a good idea how the introductions are going to go by observing what Tipsy does when he realises there's something on the other side of that safe room door. Some will hiss and growl, I was lucky with mine in that she just seemed intensely curious. 

I'm no expert in this having only had to do it once, and was so lucky that Tia accepted him very quickly, they were playing together by day 2. I made sure not to take this for granted though, and shut him back into his safe room when I had to go out for a few hours for the first few days of them being together. I think I let him join us in the bedroom after about the fourth night so I'd hear them if anything kicked off but it was fine.

I'll leave it for others who have a lot more experience of doing this to advise further. Best of luck with it. How exciting!! :thumbsup:

PS: You can try placing a rope knotted at each end under the door of the safe room, one knot on either side of the door - you may strike lucky and find they start getting to know eachother that way.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there,
Thankyou so much for your reply. My internet has been down all morning and we have only just got it working again, I think a thunderbolt hit the line last night, oh my goodness Ive never in my life heard anything like it. It sounded like an atomic bomb outside my window.... Tipsy was asleep under the window and looked quite startled bless him but he just got up walked into the hallway and slept rest of night there..not bothered!...... We got the kittie this morning and as yet Tipsy hasnt seen it. I have a vet appt later just to give him a little health check. He is soo tiny ginger and white and fluffy cant believe he is our little baby. Thankyou so so much for your advice which I deffinately will carry out and let you know how everything goes with tipsy and newbie..(havent thought of a name for him yet)..Kyria xx ps ill put some pics up later xx


----------

